# Homing Nets - What's the deal?



## newbie001 (Aug 22, 2011)

Hi all, 

I wanted to know what it is that makes 'homing nets' different from normal garden nets? 

For example, what's the difference between *this homing net*: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/HEAVY-DUT...ultDomain_3&hash=item3cc50e6ba5#ht_5192wt_891


*and this garden net*: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/10M-x-4M-...ps=63&clkid=7839267117155854543#ht_1523wt_831

It's my belief, that disregarding how strong the homing net claims to be, I'll never leave my birds inside one of these alone. So the point is if I'm going to be around, what's the need for such homing nets? Wouldn't a garden do to just keep the bird from flying away?


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I don't see the difference. I think the garden one would do just fine. Although I don't see the problem with leaving the birds alone in there. No different from being left out in their cote.


----------



## newbie001 (Aug 22, 2011)

MaryOfExeter said:


> I don't see the difference. I think the garden one would do just fine. Although I don't see the problem with leaving the birds alone in there. No different from being left out in their cote.


I'm just worried a cat can tear through these easily.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

They'd still be able to fly up to their little house though I think


----------



## newbie001 (Aug 22, 2011)

MaryOfExeter said:


> They'd still be able to fly up to their little house though I think


lol you've got a point. But I was thinking of using a net around my loft for a few hours where the birds can have a more open space. Reason why I'm using this is because family will object to me taking over the garden with such a big permanent fixture, as well as the possibility of getting complaints from neighbours.


----------



## Jaysen (Jun 21, 2010)

A strong net will keep more than cats at bay. Hawks will make short work of light weight netting.


----------

